# Tutorial Contest Winner September 2008: aleksis210



## user79 (Oct 1, 2008)

Please help me to congratulate *aleksis210 *for winning the September 2008 tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. Aleksis210 will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, aleksis210, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to September's entries!

Click here to check out her winning tutorial!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 1, 2008)

congrats


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 1, 2008)

CONGRATS!  Now go buy yourself some BPAL!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I probably will end up getting some BPAL! I just noticed all the stuff next to my name...yay!


----------



## bebe_tc (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats !!!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 1, 2008)

Yaaay, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You totally deserved it, awesome job.


----------



## PinkPearl (Oct 2, 2008)

congrats girl


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## rbella (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!  I loved that TUT!!!


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats girl...u rockin' it!


----------



## missfiction (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations!
Grattis, as we say in swedish!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! Glad everyone liked it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!  Great look.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 2, 2008)

congratulations, aleksis! you definately deserve it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 2, 2008)

Great job! This was an awesome look!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you girls!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ssmith31106 (Oct 14, 2008)

This is totally stunning...it made me hold my breath! Awesome job!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 14, 2008)

Great tutorial! Thank you!


----------

